# What drives you crazy about general contractors?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 28497


What drives you crazy about general contractors?


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Cricket said:


> [iurl="http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28497&d=1458841459"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is contractors meant as the tradesman themselves doing the work? Or contractors as in companies doing the bidding for the drywall work


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 28497
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it's a home owner calling themselves, the general contractor.


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

dnbdan said:


> Is contractors meant as the tradesman themselves doing the work? Or contractors as in companies doing the bidding for the drywall work


Feel free to answer either way or both.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

When they damage finished work. Oh can you fix that up for us.


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

In that case I'll complain about the main contractors as in employers, 
Why do they think it's acceptable to give every taper a different rate on price work for doing the same work. 
I could be getting £1.50 a meter and another subby could be getting £2.50 a meter for doing the same house. 
All depends on who your in with and favours etc... 
DOES MY HEAD IN


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will get in before Moore.
TRUCK BUTTS.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I give. 30 days credit, so late payment pisses me off and whinging about Extras 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

this one G/C i work for is killing me !! She is like bubble butt hot!!:yes: She's a pain in the ass ! But I don't mind the ass!!:whistling2:

I'll try to sneak a pic !!!:whistling2:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't do it Moore haha got to keep the jobs steady no butt pic worth putting jobs at risk.


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Use to drive me nuts comparing their margins as a GC to mine as a subcontractor. Seemed to forget they marked up the work they actually did (which at times was VERY little) plus every subcontractors pricing as well. Had to remind them of that once in a while.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

GCs who won't just hire someone to sweep and clean. They want a house spotless and won't stop pushing for cleaning. One cheap GC on a house worth 25m made us spend an hour cleaning at the end of the day every day. Told him to shove it when he asked us to vacuum and mop hahah. End of the site we charged him for every hour spent cleaning over 350 hours of cleaning. He was apparently supposed to get a fat bonus for not needing to hire any cleaners and we took it all away.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just touch that up would you.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

cazna said:


> Just touch that up would you.



And do it for free 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

dnbdan said:


> In that case I'll complain about the main contractors as in employers,
> Why do they think it's acceptable to give every taper a different rate on price work for doing the same work.
> I could be getting £1.50 a meter and another subby could be getting £2.50 a meter for doing the same house.
> All depends on who your in with and favours etc...
> DOES MY HEAD IN


That is nothing. We get paid by American cents per square foot. Or American dollars per 4x12 sheet.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 28497
> 
> 
> What drives you crazy about general contractors?


When they refuse to pay the entire agreed upon price after the work is complete.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> When they refuse to pay the entire agreed upon price after the work is complete.


Get purchase orders.....it states the amount they have agreed to pay word of mouth means chit....any extras purchase order them to


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> Get purchase orders.....it states the amount they have agreed to pay word of mouth means chit....any extras purchase order them to


Still you have the hassle of taking people to court if they refuse to pay. And by the time you pay a lawyer, there goes any profit on the job. Usually this occurs because the builder or client never had the money to do the work in the first place.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When the builder doesn't understand that sheetrock goes with what's there !! I'm not a mud framer!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

But then I am the next guy....
I guess it's expected of me to make everything right. And take one up the corn hole if I don't do my job properly !!!


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2016)

they want the job done for next day after hangers done their job don't think about drytime between coats they solved saying use quick set. Nobody like to use quick set on automatic tools


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I dont deal with them ... ever..


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Help me guys is a gc a builder or a handy man?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Builder (general Contractor)


----------



## teage3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Insane deadlines. I have had a few GC's send painters and the mud was still wet and the GC had them paint right over the wet mud. I want to get out of commercial work but there isnt much in the residential area around here these days.


----------



## teage3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Like jags said, im not running hot mud through my tools, if the GC wants to pay for my tools i would be more than happy to but that aint gonna happen.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

teage3 said:


> Like jags said, im not running hot mud through my tools, if the GC wants to pay for my tools i would be more than happy to but that aint gonna happen.


you can run hot mud through banjo and boxes without any problem


----------



## teage3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ill pass on the hotmud. Ill just do small areas with it by hand. Just to much of a pain. I would just pass on a job like that.


----------



## Mark in Montreal (Aug 29, 2016)

"I never said that you could do it like that"or move, say a partition due to a site condition. I dislike most of all the ones who play the man until there are consequences.


----------



## Mark in Montreal (Aug 29, 2016)

Jags said:


> they want the job done for next day after hangers done their job don't think about drytime between coats they solved saying use quick set. Nobody like to use quick set on automatic tools


Then they tell you that you are a crap taper?whatever.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I take the 5th !!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I will get in before Moore.
> TRUCK BUTTS.


Truck ass contractors !! Call It what It Is Gary!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be ready for board in two weeks!

Two months later he calls and says we got the house loaded !

Then ask how I'm looking?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

moore said:


> I'll be ready for board in two weeks!
> 
> Two months later he calls and says we got the house loaded !
> 
> Then ask how I'm looking?




Then says you have a week to do it and the painter is booked in 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Two choices, either be part of the problem or the solution.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sometimes the gc is the problem that can't be solved no matter how much help you give them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

teage3 said:


> Insane deadlines. I have had a few GC's send painters and the mud was still wet and the GC had them paint right over the wet mud. I want to get out of commercial work but there isnt much in the residential area around here these days.


The good thing is, they aren't expecting much quality. Tape it out, put a coat of mud over the tape. And then tell the painters," Hey, if you paint it, then you accepted it". And walk on to the next one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Two choices, either be part of the problem or the solution.


Are you saying ....who cares what it looks like? Just git her done?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> Are you saying ....who cares what it looks like? Just git her done?


Yes. Exactly. We have three drywall dimensions to work with. Price, time, and quality. If the contractor wants a cheap price, and doesn't allow any time to get the job done, they are stuck with poor quality. If they will pay a fair price and allow a reasonable amount of time to get the job done, then they deserve top notch quality.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Are you saying ....who cares what it looks like? Just git her done?


No, but rather than whine how about proposing a solution. jobs are bid using standard compounds. If the GC wants fast set it costs X more? They either pony up or not. Don't let them play you. You put it on them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> No, but rather than whine how about proposing a solution. jobs are bid using standard compounds. If the GC wants fast set it costs X more? They either pony up or not. Don't let them play you. You put it on them.


The best advice I'm ever been given was from a G/C . He said .. Never let them control you! Your good at what you do. You hold the cards!!


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Shelwyn said:


> Don't do it Moore haha got to keep the jobs steady no butt pic worth putting jobs at risk.


Quite right!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 28497
> 
> 
> What drives you crazy about general contractors?


They are in a tremendous hurry to get the job done. Fine. I understand that. But then once they receive the invoice all urgency is gone. They sit on an invoice for months. They often wont answer the phone when you inquire about payment scheduling,


----------

